# Hard Drive Upgrade



## Outrun75 (Feb 12, 2011)

Managed to Upgrade my Series 3 320GB up to a WD 2TB Hard Drive. 400 Hrs of HD & 800 Hrs of SD recording.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Congrats.

Peter.


----------



## A-n-d-y (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

What drive model did you use? what software? any problems?


----------



## Outrun75 (Feb 12, 2011)

Used a a Western Digital, 2TB Green (WD20EARS)$105 , Sata II External Drive Case. Downloaded a Linux firmware driver onto CD/DVD. Rebooted the system from DVD causing it to become Linux system, then cloned the 320GB hard drive onto the 2TB then dropped it back into the Tivo.

Only drama I find now is that is now record's alot more so there's a hell of alot to delete when your finished with it. 

P.S I need to look up where I got the firmware from, I can't remember, it's only a sml simple file, very basic. Just read up on some of the hard drive upgrade forum's.


----------

